# Weird tarantula movement?



## Judasennnis (Apr 1, 2016)

My old T had a way of grooming that's different from my new T. My new T (whom I've had for about 2 months) is sitting in his tank and curling his legs towards and away from himself. I'm pretty sure he isn't in a death curl, but I don't quite know what he's doing since my old T never did it and this is the first time I'm seeing him do it. He's just moving his legs against each other and around each other a lot. Does anyone know what he could be doing?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 1, 2016)

Uhm, do you have the possibility to post a pics/few pics man? Would help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 1, 2016)

A video would go a long way.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Judasennnis (Apr 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Uhm, do you have the possibility to post a pics/few pics man? Would help.


 Damn! Keeps saying there is an error to upload my picture & video. I'll try again later though, but it's worrying me. I wonder if he is actually in a death curl and just a different way of doing it? Idk.


----------



## Sana (Apr 1, 2016)

I would start with the basics until you can get the pics to post.  Make sure that there is easy access to fresh water near it, turn down the lights in the room, and give it a little time to relax.  That covers the most likely problems for most captive tarantulas (stress and dehydration).  Hopefully you can get the pics to cooperate soon so that you have a better answer.  Either way water access and quiet darkness certainly won't hurt it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 2, 2016)

My spiders sometimes rub their legs against their abdomens. Looks like they are scratching their butts! Not sure if yours is doing something like that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeC (Apr 2, 2016)

Your spider is guilty of acting like a spider. 

They can, and will, do all sorts of things that we would call bizarre but are totally natural to them. Expect the unexpected.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Belegnole (Apr 2, 2016)

Watch a video of a human athlete warming up and stretching. Then watch a tarantula for a bit doing "yoga". You'll notice some rather odd similarities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 2, 2016)

8Legs8tar post: 2452308 said:
			
		

> My spiders sometimes rub their legs against their abdomens. Looks like they are scratching their butts! Not sure if yours is doing something like that?


Are these NW tarantula?


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 2, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Are these NW tarantula?


Yes they are. It's pretty cute when they do it too, often having one leg in their mouth and another leg rubbing their butt at the same time. I think they do it partially to help clean their butts but also to get some of the hair off of their butts to lay in their webbing as a defensive measure.


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 2, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> Yes they are. It's pretty cute when they do it too, often having one leg in their mouth and another leg rubbing their butt at the same time. I think they do it partially to help clean their butts but also to get some of the hair off of their butts to lay in their webbing as a defensive measure.


When NW rubb their abdomen, it is definitely not cleaning. It is kicking the urticating hairs loose, which is indeed a defensive action. They also do it for a molt like you said, but if it is doing it when you are near or open the cage, it is aimed towards you.  Be careful to not get it in your eyes, they can do some serious damage.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 2, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> When NW rubb their abdomen, it is definitely not cleaning. It is kicking the urticating hairs loose, which is indeed a defensive action. They also do it for a molt like you said, but if it is doing it when you are near or open the cage, it is aimed towards you.  Be careful to not get it in your eyes, they can do some serious damage.


I know what kicking hairs looks like, and that is not what there are doing. This is while they are grooming.


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 2, 2016)

[QU8Legs8Eyes, post: 2452441, member: 100703"]I know what kicking hairs looks like, and that is not what there are doing. This is while they are grooming.[/QUOTE]
My apologies for underestimating your knowledge...it is hard to tell sometimes when an 'arachnopeon' is indeed a person new to the hobby or not. Sorry!


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 2, 2016)

No worries. I understand you are just trying to help someone who might not know. I have been a member here for almost two years, I just tend to read a lot as opposed to post frequently, but I am trying to get more involved with my fellow hobbyists as of late.


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't have any videos of my own guys doing it but I just did a quick search on youtube for tarantulas itching their butts while grooming. Here's a clip that illustrates what I am talking about:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 2, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> I don't have any videos of my own guys doing it but I just did a quick search on youtube for tarantulas itching their butts while grooming. Here's a clip that illustrates what I am talking about:


Ah, you meant the underside of their 'butt'. Lol, yes I have seen my T's doing this. It reminds me of a southern redneck construction worker...lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Apr 9, 2016)

I catch my G. Pulchra and G. Porteri grooming like this all the time. They rub their legs together and gently rub their rear ends to give them a good clean .


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 9, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> My spiders sometimes rub their legs against their abdomens. Looks like they are scratching their butts! Not sure if yours is doing something like that?


Normal. That's normal. Like Dr. Jekyll & Mr. AIDS personality disorder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

